# Starting high elves



## Jack96 (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm starting high elves and need some advice
what units are worth taking and should I use teclis or a level 4 Mage with book of Ashur (from the rulebook)
are there any good character builds for nobles


----------



## Putch. (Jul 13, 2010)

There are lots of good character builds for nobles obviously, the fact the he ASF and has re-rolls means that really just giving him a great weapon makes him killy as hell. Great weapon, armour of Caledor. 3 str 6 attacks with re-rolls to hit and a 2+ armour save.


----------

